# Best mid sized portable for nail guns



## ssnvet

You really can't go wrong with Makita imho…..

Their generators are also very, very well built


----------



## wormil

Good review, I'm needing a compressor. Makita has a solid reputation, I almost never read anything negative about them.


----------



## CyberDyneSystems

Just an Update,

Two years later under constant use, this compressor has soldiered on perfectly.
I've added oil twice, but only tiny amounts.

We did not get the new stationary compressor last year due to cut backs. The stationary will finally go on line this year, and thus, this has been our 100% on no down time full shop compressor for more than two years!


----------

